# Need help with diagnosis code-I am having



## coder25 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am having difficulty finding a diagnosis code for a gastrocutaneous fistula with abscess.  I can find other fistulas, but nothing talking about the cutaneous part.  Would I just use the abscess code?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Grintwig (Sep 13, 2010)

I would use 537.4 as it covers all fistula of the stomach or duodenum


----------



## coder25 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for your help!  It is very much appreciated!


----------

